# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ4 Fixing security vulnerabilities

## Simple10

how do I address these:

>> Security: disk drives' autorun is enabled
>> Security: administrative shares (C$, D$ ...) are enabled
>> Security: anonymous user access is enabled
>> Security: sending Remote Assistant queries is enabled

Auoruns is a little obvious but the others  :Shocked: .

TIA

P.S.

I have Vista.

----------


## XP user

> how do I address these:
> 
> >> Security: administrative shares (C$, D$ ...) are enabled
> >> Security: anonymous user access is enabled
> >> Security: sending Remote Assistant queries is enabled
> 
> Autoruns is a little obvious but the others


1) admin shares are points of entry for administrators or for ANYONE pretending to be your administator (worms, for example). Here's how to disable them manually:
http://www.petri.co.il/disable_admin...ive_shares.htm
2) Ideally, on standalone computers, you should NEVER allow anonymous access - only authenticated people should be able to use your shares if you so desire. Here's how to disable that manually:
http://searchwindowssecurity.techtar...069830,00.html
3) Remote Assistant queries were initially intended to get help from a more experienced person on the outside, but history has proven, that it is more of a door for intruders and should be disabled if your computer does not work within the Trusted Area of a company's domain. Actually I can't remember the registry setting right now, but through the GUI it can be done like this:
Start > Settings > Control Panel > System > Remote > Un-check 'Allow Remote Assistance Invitations to be sent from this computer".
Of course, it's a lot easier to have AVZ do that all with a couple of clicks.

Paul

----------


## drongo

Just click on the link that you need in the avz log , 
script1.JPG

 script will be created automatically in the "Script commands" window 

script 2.JPG .
Copy all inside this window, go to the  avz- file- Custum script , past the data by Ctrl+V or by right click-> past , click on the Run. Reboot computer( or otherwise you must  to add the  reboot  option in the script itself )

----------

